# Sexual favors



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

My wife and i decided to each once a month prepare an exciting night and all i can think of is a sexy oil massage which i'm very good at according to her but i would like to do something different.
Any ideas especially ladies


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

How about blindfolding her and then spending time touching and caressing her gently with things like feathers, or silk scarves or whatever to give her a totally different sensory input. You could incorporate some massage with that.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

How about tying down her arms and legs, blind fold her, drip hot wax on her, use feathers, ice cubes, whipped cream and strawberries on her, scented candles in the back ground with music, oil massage her and give her oral with a small vibrator, massage her feet, you name it. Maybe even spanking her. That would be a night for her to remember.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

Do you like heavy music? 
Or have a nice balcony/terrace/garden? 
Did you ever try those aphrodisiac teas? I never tried but a friend of mine told me about it and the results seem to be quite something 

Whatever you do, just make sure you take time and tease her. Make her close to orgasm a few times but stop as soon as she's getting there. Make her come only when she already lost control. That way you 2 might end up things you never tried before


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I read somewhere that you can increase the sensuality of a massage if you are already in your wife (either vaginally or anally). You lube up, put it in and then proceed with the massage.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my, ideas, ideas, ideas.

My husband and I have been having a lot of fun trying things. This sweet little vibe Harmony Slim G Vibrator 7-inch - Black - DJ0915-03 - A Place For Passion is great for stimulation during intercourse. It is smooth and slim so it is easy to slide between us for a little clit stimulation or his balls.

Have you tried a full body contact massage. Rather than just hand doing the massaging, slather on the massage oil and use your entire body to rub against her entire body. You can also use individual parts as well

We enjoyed one evening of sensual experimentation. We used some feathers and this Sinful - Whip - NSN1225-14 - A Place For Passion and teased each others bodies with them, dragging them, flicking them, whatever you are up for.

Here is a fun little set Bordeaux 5 Piece Satin Bondage Set - GG-AC987 - A Place For Passion that includes some satin ties and a blindfold. Many people are not comfortable being tied up, so just wrapping the ties around the wrists and allowing them to hold the ends gives them the feeling of being bound with the ability to free themselves in just seconds.

There are lots of games that can be fun to play. Games - A Place For Passion

Here is a candle that can be drizzled over your partner and the oil can be used as a massage oil. 3-in-1 High Tide Suntouched Candle With Hemp - 6.8 oz. - EB-HSC053 - A Place For Passion

There is always pole dancing as well. It is not for everyone, but there is an upward trend in the use of them. I haven't tried one yet but this in on my list of "to do's" in the near future. Carmen Electra Spinning Dancing Pole Kit - PKB030 - A Place For Passion 

Locations can have a big impact on the level of excitement as well. We have enjoyed our trampoline, a drive into a secluded area in the country where we acted like high school kids in the vehicle and even something as simple as a hotel.

We also purchased this chair Amazon.com: New Leather Yoga Chair Stretch Sofa Relax Sex Chair Love Making: Home & Kitchen and I gotta say, it has allowed us to do some positions that would have been near impossible without it. 

Having a water fight, going for a picnic and other simple things can be turned into a romantic or a playful situation.

Masturbating for each other can be fun and informative as well. Of course you can always join in.

Remember to have fun with it and all should go well. :smthumbup:


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

There are loads of cute books for this. Happy nostalgia: one of our first dates was going to the mall, we stopped at a bookstore and enjoyed that section, flipping thru books like 365 days of romance or whatnot, sharing the ones we liked best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Role playing can be a lot of fun too. I gotta tell you, this mind of mine comes up with a ton of role playing ideas. Let me know if you want me to share.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> I read somewhere that you can increase the sensuality of a massage if you are already in your wife (either vaginally or anally). You lube up, put it in and then proceed with the massage.


Couldn't hurt. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Air Texas (May 30, 2013)

I may have found my new favorite thread. Keep em coming.


----------

